# General > Business >  Dingwall & Highland Marts Ltd - Sale 21 October 2014

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Dingwall & Highland Marts Ltd - Sale 21 October 2014*

[IMG][/IMG]
DINGWALL, Dingwall & Highland Marts Ltd., (October, 21st) sold 55 prime cattle.  Prime bullocks (21) averaged 214.3p (-3.7p) and sold to 226p per kg and £1,568.25 gross.   [Read Full Article]

----------

